

Ask HN: Do you smoke marijuana when writing code? - whiskypeters

I&#x27;m very curious as to marijuana use amongst hackers&#x2F; developers&#x2F; engineers. I wish there were a way for you guys to respond anonymously...<p>Are HN Polls anonymous? I don&#x27;t have the minimum karma requisite to create one, but if someone would like to re-post as Poll—please do!
======
borcunozkablan
i can't write code only but i can't also understand what i read :)

------
alttab
Don't try to accomplish anything important when you're high.

~~~
dkersten
I dunno. While I haven't smoked weed while working at all since leaving uni,
my uni final year project - an augmented reality headset which got a
reasonable bunch of publicity and was professionally rebuilt after I left uni
- was conceptualized, designed, built and programmed while myself and my
project partner were high (over the space of about 3 months). My project
partner is now one of the leading researchers in a specific area (which I
won't mention to help protect his anonymity) and still does a lot of his work
high.

Of course, this in no way means that others should do the same and what worked
for me then and what works for this guy now probably won't work for everyone.
I certainly wouldn't do it while working on something important now.

~~~
alttab
Sure, we can all find exceptions. I would imagine it works for some. When it
comes to giving anonymous advice on the internet however, saying "don't smoke
weed when you're trying to work" seems like good advice.

